# Finally got accepted into IBEW apprenticeship



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Congrats!! !!


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I've been trying for a few years now to get in somewhere so am happy to finally be there.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Congratulations you lucky bastard you.........


----------



## ShortOut09 (Aug 16, 2019)

how long were you waiting to get in/ what number were you on the list?....out of curiosity


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

I was working as a cw 2 weeks after talking to the local, got accepted in the apprenticeship maybe two months after. I was first on the list. I've applied before at another local, do not know rank. What I did different this time was brought a resume, letters of recommendation and a note from a journeyman I'd worked with as a CW recomendeding me. If the local your applying to mentions you can bring a resume and such I'd recommend doing so.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats @277boy!

Best of luck in the new position.


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Mech, yeah, I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

277boy said:


> Thanks Mech, yeah, I'm really enjoying it so far.


You're welcome!


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

Congrats!!!!!! geting into the ibew has changed my life words can’t explain the bright future the ibew will give you 

Wish you the best


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Congratulations !! Hope you do well.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

I am a 4th year apprentice, Just sent in my letters and App for the J-man test. Would I have to take the IBEW aptitude test even with all my experience? Also, is it even worth it to try? Would I just be better off waiting until I have my J-man card?


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

jarrydee said:


> I am a 4th year apprentice, Just sent in my letters and App for the J-man test. Would I have to take the IBEW aptitude test even with all my experience? Also, is it even worth it to try? Would I just be better off waiting until I have my J-man card?


In my opinion the non union jman card dosnt hold much weight. When you get that card your not guaranteed any set Jman wage or any benifits you technically can get the same wages your receiving now . At least in most states .

If your able to get into a local I would jump at that opportunity while it’s on the table . And then You will be officially an indentured apprentice with guaranteed raises and benefits each year as you advance through the program .


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

Fist of lightning said:


> In my opinion the non union jman card dosnt hold much weight. When you get that card your not guaranteed any set Jman wage or any benifits you technically can get the same wages your receiving now . At least in most states .
> 
> If your able to get into a local I would jump at that opportunity while it’s on the table . And then You will be officially an indentured apprentice with guaranteed raises and benefits each year as you advance through the program .


Thank you for this!! My local has no work right now. A friend of mine that has been in there for 15 years is driving and hour away to work right now through a different local.


----------



## jaschrager (Oct 29, 2019)

*Electrician Aptitude Test Question*

Hi. I know the questions are all multiple choice. However, could you give me some insight if the problems given are "word problems" or if the questions are just simply the math problem to be solved? Thank you in advance.


----------



## PoE701 (Oct 29, 2019)

Congrats on getting in! You made a fantastic decision to try to better yourself by joining the ibew. Just be early everyday and try to think ahead and you will be fine.


----------

